# HELP! Coronet band injury!!!



## Rocky715 (10 January 2011)

Hi All

Looking for some advice really as have never dealt with an injury like this.

Unfortunately I didn't get pics, but when I got Rocky in tonight I noticed he was very tetchy with his hind food. Upon closer inspection (as I am also treating this same foot for cracked heels) I discovered he has torn about an inch and a half wide of coronet band (the flap is still hanging off) and has taken a small chunk out of the top of his hoof (prob about 5mmx2mm)

I wasn't sure how to treat this injury as it was SO sore for him - so all he would let me do was pour some water over to flush the injury (although he kept pulling his foot away dramatically) ... I then somehow managed to spray iodine on it (on the advice of someone at the yard).

I then tried to bandage his leg (on top of sudocream on the cracked heels) and made sure that the bandaging itself stopped above the pain site but this was really upsetting him so I had to take the bandage off.

I texted my farrier and he said just keep it clean so am planning on keeping him in tomorrow.

Has anybody dealt with this before? There was no blood etc and under the flap is just really squidgy?

Thanks

Fiona


----------



## kezimac (10 January 2011)

mine managed to stand on herself in the trailer and pull both back shoes off and then tread on her herself and cut her coronary band, similar to yours. I had vet out as looked nasty and lots dirt in it, i had cleaned it and left her in overnight but started to look gunky. Vet took photos and sent to liverpool as he was concerned that it might not grow hoof at all, i 'think' she had bute and poss anti biotics, kept in, cleaned lots and kept clean. after a week was let out bandaged, in meantime liverpool said was on borderline of large enough wound to send her - i decided not too as thought would damage herself more in trailer on way!!! 
Did heal and grew hoof but had huge horizontal split that took ages to grow out.


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 January 2011)

Do what your farrier says also ring your vet.


----------



## quirky (10 January 2011)

My old lad did similar in the field, I called the vet out that evening.
He was given an anti b shot and also a painkiller.

It actually healed very well .


----------



## Rocky715 (10 January 2011)

Sugar, do you think I should have called the vet tonight? 

I'm worrying now :/


----------



## quirky (10 January 2011)

Thing is, it's an area that is just ripe for getting muck in it, which is why I wanted the vet.

I knew he wouldn't be able to do much with the wound itself, I was just hoping it wouldn't pick up an infection.

We did manage to vet wrap it when in the stable and he had it off in the field ... it was summer and not muddy.


----------



## Rocky715 (10 January 2011)

I literally could only flush fresh water over it - he wouldn't let me touch it at all so i couldnt properly check if there was any mud left under the flap. 

Do you think I should go back tonight and try and clean it properly with hibiscrub... or do you think leave it to settle tonight and hibiscrub in the morning?? eek


----------



## quirky (10 January 2011)

Leave it, take a look tomorrow and decide what to do from there.

If I have any doubt about whether I need a vet, then I call them.

In 20+ years of horse ownership, I have had the vet out 4 times after hours (colic, coronet injury, arterial cut in leg and fractured skull). They all obviously needed the vet, trust your instinct .


----------



## kezimac (10 January 2011)

mine would only let me hose it when first done, next morning was a bit gunky so i must have missed some bits of dirt, but she did stand on herself so the ragged edge of her dirty foot had gone right into the wound, I did hibiscrub next day but vet says to only do that to begin with as it kills bacteria but also stops healing so dont do it day after day. Then managed to vet wrap it. that was done by holding front leg up so she couldnt keep moving as wouldnt let us near it as obviously sore and just kept her in to keep it clean as was muddy (even though summer.!! this was few yrs ago) 
Hers was a nasty wound and because the wound was dirty it really didnt help,


----------



## Rocky715 (10 January 2011)

ok... plan of action... i'm going to try and sleep tonight.... go to the yard before work and try and hibiscrub with warm water just so I can satisfy myself it is clean. I think then I will leave it open and with nothing on it so the air can get to it? If it looks at all swollen or angry in the morning I will call the vet


----------



## Rocky715 (10 January 2011)

ps - thank you for replying x


----------



## quirky (10 January 2011)

Rocky715 said:



			ps - thank you for replying x
		
Click to expand...

No worries  ... hope all is well in the morning.


----------



## Nickles1973 (10 January 2011)

Last Summer my tb trashed his back legs on our field fencing and in the process damaged his coronary band. From your description I'd say your horse's coronary band damage sounds a bit worse than my horses was but he'd also got a cut and pulled up a flap of hoof. I initially rinsed all his injuries with lots of water and then gently washed it out with hibiscrub. Because of all his other injuries I did call the vet and as a precaution and she prescribed a week of bute and antibiotics. What she did say was that usually coronary band injuries heal well, but that damage to the hoof below would have to grow out. I'm sure that your horse will be fine tonight, but I'd go with your instincts in the morning and if he still seems sore a call to the vet might be a good idea. My lad recovered well but he still has a small nick in his hoof which has grown down but shows where he damaged it. Hope all is ok, take care. x


----------



## Dubsie (11 January 2011)

Might be an idea to get the vet for antibiotics as a precaution anyway - an open wound + wet muddy ground may have let bacteria in already.


----------



## Tnavas (11 January 2011)

Keep it flushed with saline and to be honest I would bandage over a poulice to keep the whole area clean. 

Once it has healed up then you may need to treat the coronary band with something like cornucrescene to get the hoof growing well again.


----------



## brucea (11 January 2011)

Vet, sedate him so he doesn't get stressed, and get it properly examined and flushed

You don't want to take any chances with the coronary band.


----------



## Wagtail (11 January 2011)

My mare had a very minor puncture wound to her coronet band and she wasn't even lame. I flushed it out with salt water and left it. 3 weeks later she went suddenly lame with a massive hoof absess and had to have the whole of the front of her hoof taken off, £1500 worth of treatment and 9 months off work. So be very careful. Personally I would get vet and insist on antibiotics if he doesn't automatically give them.


----------



## Rocky715 (11 January 2011)

Hi all - vet came tonight and has cleaned and poulticed. Have to poultice again tomo night and she is coming back out Thursday night to reassess. She has also given antibiotics and danelon. 

She has removed the flap, and is concerned by how proud the flesh is sitting underneath where it was which is why she said poultice and re visit. 

Thank you all so much for your advice - will keep you posted on our progress! Fingers crossed. 

Fiona xx


----------

